# Santa Cruz Roadsters



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Just got mine today (used). I am pretty excited so I thought I would share some pix.

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=31000&ppuser=242146


----------

